# 12' Solo Creek boat



## Tigweld (Oct 26, 2017)

Nice


----------



## Benjamin F&H (Nov 20, 2015)




----------



## CodyW (Jan 26, 2016)

Holy transom. Didn't know they made a 50in shaft motor.


----------



## Benjamin F&H (Nov 20, 2015)

Haha!


----------



## CodyW (Jan 26, 2016)

OK, now I see whats going on. Looking good!


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Ben, why not glass up the hull before fitting bulkheads? Im thinking the glassed up hull will hold its shape better than just the zip ties and maybe those bulkheads won't fit as well??


----------



## Benjamin F&H (Nov 20, 2015)

yobata said:


> Ben, why not glass up the hull before fitting bulkheads? Im thinking the glassed up hull will hold its shape better than just the zip ties and maybe those bulkheads won't fit as well??


Appreciate the the question and I could have done it that way but I felt that the bulkheads would help keep the hull from twisting and warping during the curing process with the added structure. The picture above was just a rough in of the bulkheads and stringers nothing was perminate at that point.


----------



## Benjamin F&H (Nov 20, 2015)

Here are a few more pics of the rough in.


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

Very interesting


----------



## Benjamin F&H (Nov 20, 2015)




----------



## Benjamin F&H (Nov 20, 2015)

View attachment 63468
View attachment 63470
View attachment 63472


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Very impressive!


----------



## Benjamin F&H (Nov 20, 2015)

I forgot to take pics during the glass process of the hull but here is a before and after. I put a layer of 1708 over the hull. The black is epoxy with graphite powder added.


----------



## Benjamin F&H (Nov 20, 2015)




----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Completely foam filled...a giant surfboard.

Looks like a great little creek boat.


----------



## FireTurtle (Apr 27, 2019)

Nice! Looking forward to more updates.


----------



## Benjamin F&H (Nov 20, 2015)

FireTurtle said:


> Nice! Looking forward to more updates.


Thanks! been busy with work lately but here are a couple updates.


----------



## Benjamin F&H (Nov 20, 2015)




----------



## Ralph.the.fisherman (Apr 13, 2019)

Looking real good.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

you got some skilz.
impressive...


----------



## Benjamin F&H (Nov 20, 2015)

I know it has been a while since my last post and I got a bit slack on progress photos but thought I would share an update on my creek boat.


----------



## Benjamin F&H (Nov 20, 2015)

Finally finished this build in time for a duck hunt I was going on and the boat and hunt didn't disappoint. Here are some pics starting with a float test I did in the pool.







View attachment 111772


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Benjamin F&H said:


> Finally finished this build in time for a duck hunt I was going on and the boat and hunt didn't disappoint. Here are some pics starting with a float test I did in the pool.
> View attachment 111770
> View attachment 111772
> View attachment 111774
> ...


awesome! I was wondering what those rails would be used for...


----------



## Mike Haydon (Dec 19, 2019)

@Benjamin F&H , that is absolutely awesome. Love the hound as well. If you have any pointers on dog behavior please give me a text or call. I have a 1 yr old white German shepard and he is a little rowdy when I take him in public. Thanks, Michael
(727)637-1241


----------



## 450clown (Jan 22, 2020)

Did you build this from blueprints it's a very impressive build


----------



## Benjamin F&H (Nov 20, 2015)

Mike Haydon said:


> @Benjamin F&H , that is absolutely awesome. Love the hound as well. If you have any pointers on dog behavior please give me a text or call. I have a 1 yr old white German shepard and he is a little rowdy when I take him in public. Thanks, Michael
> (727)637-1241


Mike, 
Thank you. I found that the book Water Dog to be a great resource in training and working with my dog. Biggest pointer I would give is to spend as much time with your dog as you can early on to set expectations.


----------



## Benjamin F&H (Nov 20, 2015)

450clown said:


> Did you build this from blueprints it's a very impressive build


Thank you. I designed this boat to fit in the back of my truck bed and sketched the design on graph paper. I decided to picked the build method of stitch and glue for the design I envisioned since I felt that it would be the simplest. I didn't have any blueprints other than that. I did research and look at images of other layout boats to help get inspiration and ideas.


----------



## GaG8tor (Jul 8, 2019)

Very cool


----------

